# Fish License -Academy watch out!!



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Not wanting to bash the good folks at Academy most are good people.

I went Friday to renew my Fishing License--a real smart A!!! girl told me I could not renew it until later this month !!! this came after being in line to buy it then in line to get it!!!

she informed me that I had bought it on a year to year deal, I had to tell her I have never done that before-she showed me where I did it last year, so I went home PO'ed and looked at my account and I bought it in August last year as always.. they sold me the wrong one last year....I had to go get a refund and now have to wait until Oct ! to get me new one...

Just a warning make sure you get what you want when buying permits from some one that knows nothing about fishing or hunting.

personally I will never buy mine there again--I wasted about an hour there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I renewed mine online this year. I ordered it on Sunday the 24th and on Wednesday the 27th, it was in my mailbox. Worth the $5 service in my opinion.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Easiest thing to do is go online and order it. No lines, no errors, you get everything you need and is so much better. It is a $5 charge for up to 3 licenses but well worth it.


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah I always do mine online with no problem.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have a lifetime. 
All they have to do is print it out. 

Still took 3 times and 4 people to get it right last year... 
Might go tonight to get the new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bought mine in Beaumont this weekend. Super combo. Printed it out real quick and said here ya go. I told him I needed to be HIP certified. He said it's on there. I said how u didnt ask me the questions. Said he entered all 0's. I explained that TPWD is asking the info for a reason. He said his MANAGER explained thats how she does it and he should as well. I argued for a minute then just left.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess it is a good thing that you didn't get checked by a GW last September since you weren't paying attention to what you were buying last year.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I fail to see how this has anything to do at all with Academy.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

good thing you guys had this problem or I'd be fishing without a valid license. I'll go down immediately adn get one for myself and the wife.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I fail to see how this has anything to do at all with Academy.


The clerk sold him the wrong product
Wasted time arguing with [email protected] clerk and standing in line
Wasted more time trying to return product

This is may 2nd time getting my lic online. Saves so much time and aggravation. Plus you dont drop an extra hundo stocking up on bullets and artificials.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I fail to see how this has anything to do at all with Academy.


It has EVERYTHING to do with Academy!

The clerks need to know what they are selling, and need to pay attention to what the customer is asking for. I've encountered a handful of Academy employees that are actually happy to be alive, and are pleasant to deal with. Many more are just snot nosed kids that have no clue what customer service is.

I went in on Sunday to get a new license and get new redfish tags for my kids. I handed the old tags (would expire at mid night) to the clerk, and told him i needed jr angler tags. He rang up the sale, and handed me my receipt.

I went to the table where the girl was actually printing and handing out the licenses (likely the same overly pissy young girl the OP encountered). Handed her my receipt, and she starts to argue and told me that i purchased bonus tags, not jr angler tags. She then could not do simple math, and insisted that I would need to pay another 6 dollars for tags. After explaining and re-explaining to her about 3 or 4 times, she finally let out a big sigh and said "ok sir...". Printed the stuff that i paid for and handed it to me.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Seeing this thread reminded me I need to get my license...won't be going to Academy!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JustSlabs said:


> Seeing this thread reminded me I need to get my license...won't be going to Academy!!


I go see Ricky at the Wal-Mart on 35! :fish:


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks Batwing for the post--

I am going to do the online deal and see if it will let me do it now.

the year to year deal is fine but I know I would forget it and have to pay a fine.

you would think they could train their people better==the big deal is you buy it from one person then have to go to another to print--look like 2x the margin of error..


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

The last time we attempted to get licenses at Academy (many years ago) the person manning the license machine had no clue whatsoever. Come to find out, Academy, in their infinite wisdom, figured that was a good place to put the new employee on her first day in the store. That's when we started to buying them online. I'll never do it any other way now.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*No problems at Academy for me...*

I've never had a problem with Academy. Then again I read everything and ensure it is correct before making purchases. I also try not to blame others when I make mistakes. But hey... when you want to complain, 2cool is the spot.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll keep buying mine at the store. My life moves slow and there's always some other stuff that I just can't live without. Worse than my wife at palais Royal when it comes to shopping at any of the outdoors stores.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

reelfast said:


> I've never had a problem with Academy. Then again I read everything and ensure it is correct before making purchases. I also try not to blame others when I make mistakes. But hey... when you want to complain, 2cool is the spot.:rotfl::rotfl:


Ever heard of the term competent person?

Basically, a person who has the skill and knowledge to complete tasks given to them.

I am not gonna go to Academy for an oil change, but I would expect them to be more knowledgeable than I am when licensing is involved.

Yes, it's hardly the case, but it should be expected. I cringe every time I hear an academy worker explaining rod action.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I go to Academy to get mine. No issues. I need to go get my new one tomorrow.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Bought mine at Beaumont on August 20th. No line, no issues, no complaints.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Managers*

If the employee was truly a smarta55 then you should have let them know by discussing with a manager. Every Academy I've been to has many on duty at any given time.

If you don't get a favorable response from the manager then call corporate in Katy.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

pretty sure it's not Academy sports that's the problem.
I've been thru the BS there, Wal-Mart, Bass Pro & Cabela's. EVERYWHERE.
it's all the same problem- Lack of training & product knowledge when it comes to ANYTHING, let alone TPW licensing machines.
Add to that the typical lack of CS you find with younger employees, & there you go.
prime example:
I've been renewing my super Combo every year on 8/31, for the past 13, at the same beer/bait store on my local lake. the people there are nice. there's a new
kid there now, looks at my license & says to me " I have no idea what I'm doing".
I say "why would someone have a machine in his store that nobody understands how to operate?"
he says " nobody's ever taught me".


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> It has EVERYTHING to do with Academy!
> 
> The clerks need to know what they are selling, and need to pay attention to what the customer is asking for. I've encountered a handful of Academy employees that are actually happy to be alive, and are pleasant to deal with. Many more are just snot nosed kids that have no clue what customer service is.
> 
> ...


i always wondered where the whitehouse finds their spokes persons,lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Well maybe I've just been lucky. Over nearly 30 years I have purchased tons of licenses at Academy...mine, wife's, my kids, her kids, non-resident for family members and various clients when I was guiding...I do not recall ever having had a problem. One thing that I believe helps license purchases go smoothly no matter where you buy them...write it all down and hand it to the clerk...names, addresses, prior-issued license numbers, DL number, types of licenses you wish to purchase, etc.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I went day before yesterday, asked for all water, paid, got receipt, handed the receipt and driver's license to the License line, got a print out, was asked to confirm if everything looks correct and to sign (and I have been asked this question every time I have gotten my license renewed.)

That being said, if you signed something without reading it...


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Been getting ours their forever and the only problem I ever have is spending money on tackle and gear while buying my Super Lol!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I buy mine online these days. It takes just a few days to get it and the reciept is good to fish or hunt with until it comes. TP&W has all your info in the system as Academy does. It just eliminates a wait or problems they have sometimes. EZ Way.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*HIP certification*

I got mine at Academy last week and the girl printing it out never asked me about what birds I killed, she just printed out my Super Combo. When I pointed it out on the license that my HIP certification was not valid she had a deer in the headlights look and had to get the manager. Turns out she was just clicking through the prompts and not even reading what they said. Manager got on to her and hopefully she will remember in the future.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

brian02 said:


> I got mine at Academy last week and the girl printing it out never asked me about what birds I killed, she just printed out my Super Combo. When I pointed it out on the license that my HIP certification was not valid she had a deer in the headlights look and had to get the manager. Turns out she was just clicking through the prompts and not even reading what they said. Manager got on to her and hopefully she will remember in the future.


Had that happen to me twice. They printed it before i could say something, then had to print another license out for me. One time the girl tried to explain to me the super combo didn't come with that?? Then the manager told me the same thing! Finally a guy, that looked like he actually knew what the outdoors were, told them, yes you have to be HIP certified. I called back up to the store and told the main manager they need to train the people doing the licenses to know what they are doing, cause who knows how many people she had done that to that didn't know better. That was at the Humble Academy.

This year i was sure to tell them to HIP certify me at the very beginning of the process.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

lite-liner said:


> pretty sure it's not Academy sports that's the problem.
> I've been thru the BS there, Wal-Mart, Bass Pro & Cabela's. EVERYWHERE.
> it's all the same problem- Lack of training & product knowledge when it comes to ANYTHING, let alone TPW licensing machines.
> Add to that the typical lack of CS you find with younger employees, & there you go.
> ...


 I agree but think that Academy is the worst. At the one closest to my house (59 & Kirby) I am always having to correct the employees miss information. They were trying to sell a Lady a 22cal pistol for a canceled carry weapon. Can't do that. 
I was in there the other day and taught a nice young man the difference between a Yeti and a cheep Colman or Igloo cooler....really??? He thanked me. 
The last reel I bought (Shimano) I was pleasantly surprised because the young man who waited on me actually knew a lot about fishing.
And then there is Wal-Mart.....don't get me started.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I fail to see how this has anything to do at all with Academy.


Lets see, wouldn't you want your employees to be knowledgble about the products they are selling for your company? Happened to a buddy of mine with hunting license, gurl said he had paid for everything (state stamp) but I checked it at 3:30 and low and behold he didn't have the La duck stamp so we woke up the sporting goods dept at Walmart which is just as bad.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I asked the lady at Walmart was she the only one working on Sept 1st. She said no but the other lady didn't show that day. So about 12th in line was the "mouth" you know the ones. He claimed to be a well known dove guide in Chambers County. I had so much of him I went to stir it up and ask where is his lease or land in Chambers. See he had 4 people, all young men about 20 years old buffaloed and they and him had no license at all on opening day including him. The counter was stacked with 6 shot. You find interesting people in there for sure. I left and bought my license on TP&W website with a confirmation to my email for the warden if needed. I was driving home from the Dayton area and saw these fools that afternoon hunting a rice field on 146 coming into Mt Belview with two warden trucks taking them off in handcups. I guess trespassing on that GUIDES land. LOL J


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw ****, they didn't ask me the HIP certification questions this year and I am not HIP certified. Looks like I'll have to stop by Academy again tomorrow to straighten that out.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

My son was home from active duty a few years back and we stoped in to get his Free Hunting license so he could go duck hunting with us later that week. We almost shut down Academy because all the cashiers did not believe what we were saying about he gets a free license. They thought we were doing somekind of Candid Camera on them. Manager came over and straighted everything out. It was funny.


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

Few months back. I went into Academy with my dad to get our bonus redfish tag. Were told there is no such thing. I was getting ****** as I explained to the young cashier twice. Few mins of back and forth. Her own words, "Oh you mean the bonus red drum tag. There's no such thing as an bonus redfish tag."

I have always brought fishing license for the family and myself online. Cant imagine buying an yearly fishing license in store after that lol. For me personally. The younger the employee the less they care about CC (in most case).


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

tried academy at edgebrook. after 3 people and 15 minutes no one ever figured out what a federal duck stamp was. walked out of the store. contacted academy on line to complain, response was great. said they would be having meeting with all employees to get it straight and have had 2 more follow up calls.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Usually get mine at academy and you do have to watch them so they don't screw something up, most of the kids selling the license don't hunt or fish. I went fishing this past labor day and realized it was September 1st and my license was expired. I stopped at Stanleys in Gorda at 5:30 am and got my new license in 2 minutes. You could tell she knew what she was doing and has done it many times before


----------



## Caceman (Nov 15, 2013)

You think it's bad in Texas, try getting an out-of-state license at an Academy in Louisiana. They have to call it in, since it's out-of-state. Much easier to order online.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been renewing all of my TPWD licenses($295 including duck stamp) from a TPWD field office for 13 years now (only way to renew a guide license.) Never had an issue, had to deal with incompetence or had to wait in line for more than 5-minutes.

I hear all kinds of crazy stories from customers, especially from the people that stopped at a 24hr Walmart on the way to POC between 10pm and 5am. 

Biggest issue I see is on one day licensing. Over 50% of one timers do not have an oversize tag on the license. Apparently that tag needs to be requested and most one day license purchasers and license sales persons do not know this********NOTE FOR YOUR FUTURE FISHING GUEST.

Such a terrible look these "new" fisherman have on their face when I tell them that we have to release the largest fish they have ever caught. Good for the broodstock.......bad for the overall first/one-timers experience


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, a little help here. As a TEXAS newbe, what is HIP certificated. Would I need training for this. When fishing Texas as a non-res. I don't recall having this issue? Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

flatsjunky said:


> OK, a little help here. As a TEXAS newbe, what is HIP certificated. Would I need training for this. When fishing Texas as a non-res. I don't recall having this issue? Thanks


 Has nothing to do with fishing so you are good.

No person shall hunt *migratory game birds* in this state unless that person is certified in the Harvest Information Program (HIP) in Texas. When you purchase a hunting license, indicate to the license clerk that you intend to hunt *migratory game birds* and need to be HIP certified by answering a few simple questions.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...-regulations/stamps-permits-and-certification


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tspitzer said:


> Not wanting to bash the good folks at Academy most are good people.
> 
> I went Friday to renew my Fishing License--a real smart A!!! girl told me I could not renew it until later this month !!! this came after being in line to buy it then in line to get it!!!
> 
> ...


sounds like you're the one at fault. you should have known what you had to start with. when you got it last year, im sure you paid more, that should have been a red falg so to speak:fish:


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for all the good post--I have had a hunting and fishing lic every year since I was 17 42 years --never had a problem -just bought it and went on -it has never been out of my billfold until that day--I wish I had the time to read all the fine print BUT I trusted the clerk and that has changed--


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Never bought a license at Academy (thank goodness!) and after this, never will. But my general experience with Academy as well as other big-box stores is that IF you can find someone to ask about something, you can be 75% sure you'll be misinformed, 25% sure they won't know enough to misinform you. Or maybe 50-50. Applies to Lowes, Home Depot, Horrible Freight, etc. Rare exception: Cabelas - at least in Buda, TX.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

lite-liner said:


> pretty sure it's not Academy sports that's the problem.
> I've been thru the BS there, Wal-Mart, Bass Pro & Cabela's. EVERYWHERE.
> it's all the same problem- Lack of training & product knowledge when it comes to ANYTHING, let alone TPW licensing machines.
> Add to that the typical lack of CS you find with younger employees, & there you go.


 This^ 
Im sure weve all had our bad experiences with inexperienced or knowledge lacking employees at the places we grew up going to and now take our kids to. If you have any questions about anything its rediculous most times and other times you get lucky and run across someone who knows what they are talking about. Ive found that under-stocked, decent-priced academys are pretty much all we have left as far as fishin convinience andthe only thing we can do is shop online to bypass all the bs
. Besides, any questions you may have are better answered by a google search


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lite-liner said:


> pretty sure it's not Academy sports that's the problem.
> I've been thru the BS there, Wal-Mart, Bass Pro & Cabela's. EVERYWHERE.
> it's all the same problem- Lack of training & product knowledge when it comes to ANYTHING.....


Yes, I have to agree with the above. 
At Gander Mountain, in the fishing section, an employee had no idea what a Rat-L-Trap was. 
In the Craftsman tool section of Sears recently, the employee that worked the tool area had no idea what a center punch is, even after my description of "similar to a hardened nail that you strike with a hammer to mark the material before drilling."
What happened to product knowledge for sales?


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

we recently had a Cabelas open up--I went to the door a few times thinking it was Open there were so many cars out front!!
When they did open I found out they had been training for weeks in the store, they may all not know about every dept but they will find some one that does know..most have been really cool--you can package any of their rods and reels for BIG discount..

ever since Academy sold out the family business to the K mart folks that is what we are receiving is K Mart type of service they keep employees less than 40 hours so they are PART TIME--no perks at all..


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Went and got my new license on Friday night at Academy. Poor kid behind the counter didn't have a clue what he was doing. Messed mine up 3 times and I had to walk him through it. Still have to go back up there to get my federal duck stamp issued because he messed that part up. I got on the manager pretty hard before I left and blamed her for not putting people there who knew what they were doing. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Academy in College Station busted!*

Had a buddy run in last week to get his license before heading out for a dove hunt. He said the man in front of him was buying a license, and the clerk handed it to him w/o asking any HIP questions.

He asked her, "Aren't you supposed to ask me questions about how many birds I killed last year?"

"I just zeroed out all the fields for you. That's what my manager told me to do because it's faster. Have a nice day!"

Then the man pulls out a badge and said, "Game Warden. I need to speak with your manager"

Needless to say, the HIP certification for my buddy was done properly (although ironically it was all zeros, he just moved down from N Carolina)


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

goatchze said:


> Had a buddy run in last week to get his license before heading out for a dove hunt. He said the man in front of him was buying a license, and the clerk handed it to him w/o asking any HIP questions.
> 
> He asked her, "Aren't you supposed to ask me questions about how many birds I killed last year?"
> 
> ...


I would hope that the manager who directed the clerk to mark all zeros got fired, fined, or both! Lazy, and incompetent! Dang near as bad as a thief!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think any truly valuable or accurate information is gained by asking a few questions about last year's hunting in the checkout lane.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I never had a problem getting my license there.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got my life time license and got my tags last week at Webster store with no problem!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I went to the web site and did it in less than 5 min--that is the only way I will ever do it again--too easy

I wish we had the stores you have being-- a college town-you never see the same people three times in a row here--I have talked to the old manager since I posted this--he told me personally the reason he left was the employee turn over--we are not close to a lot of water so not many of the employess hunt or fish so they really do not have the background for answering question--one of our largest home builders was in there last week and wanted a rod and reel to fish off of the lighted pier at Redfish lodge--the kid tried to sell him a huge reel and a Catfish rod with a glow in the dark tip...they do not keep people long enough to train them--


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have not had a problem except years ago when they were setting up the on line program.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't remember ever having an issue buying licenses at the various Academy stores in SA, and I buy a lot due to pretty much coordinating the entire extended family's hunting lives. Every now and then I'll have to explain what the Annual Public Hunting permit is, but that takes 2 seconds. Never had an issue with not being HIP certified, etc, and we get Fed duck stamps as well. 

I think some people just need to pay more attention to what they're buying. Maybe say something more than "I need a license" to tip them off. I mean, you don't walk up to a counter and say you want a pack of cigarettes and complain when you get Palmal instead of Marlboro.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd add the positive after my negative. 

Walked in the other night to get ours. No line and the guy was very nice to us. Everything printed right and off we were. 
I did hold off on the duck stamp tho. More likely to get it in person at post office than mail...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure there is as much user error in this post as there is unqualified personnel running the machines at Academy. I've never had an issue for multiple years. 

FYI both my wife's and my waterfowl stamps were received in mail in one week each time.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Been buying my license at the local Ace Hardware store here in Willis for the last few years. No lines, no questions, no problems.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hardwired said:


> I'm sure there is as much user error in this post as there is unqualified personnel running the machines at Academy. I've never had an issue for multiple years.
> 
> FYI both my wife's and my waterfowl stamps were received in mail in one week each time.


Head on over to the Webster, Tx store. I was 0-2 on the two trips I went up there to get mine resolved. It's not rocket science to get a license but with zero training that poor sales associate stands no chance at getting it right.


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

Go online and buy direct from TPW:texasflag


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Go to Lazy Pelican*



tspitzer said:


> Not wanting to bash the good folks at Academy most are good people.
> 
> I went Friday to renew my Fishing License--a real smart A!!! girl told me I could not renew it until later this month !!! this came after being in line to buy it then in line to get it!!!
> 
> ...


I'm going just down the road to Lazy Pelican (Anahuac)to renew mine! That lady seems to know her stuff!
Tight lines!!!!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I went to renew my license last night at Academy just like I do every year. Same thing happened to me. I normally buy my yearly fishing license, it expires Aug 31st, and then I renew soon after, or normally right before my first trip after it expires. So I go in, get in line and pay for a license. Then I go wait in the other line to fill out the information and get it printed. Girl checks my TDL and then told me my license was still good, and that I already had one. First thing that came to mind when she said it was this thread. I nearly laughed out loud. So, I just shook my head and went back to wait in another line for a refund.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks OSSNAP you made my Monday !


----------

